

Ask HN: Best ASP.NET full trust web host? - fam

I'm in need of a Windows web host that provides full trust access. Shared hosting is fine and the cheaper, the better, as I'll only need it for the next few months. Any good recommendations?
======
dillon
I don't intend to start a flame war, but I would like to recommend maybe using
Mono on Linux instead of .NET on Windows. <http://www.linode.com> has some
fantastic servers, I use mod_mono on Apache.

I apologize for not answering your question directly for I have don't have any
experience with Windows or Windows hosts for that matter. If Windows is a MUST
I apologize that I could not help.

~~~
fam
Thanks for the suggestion. I've looked into Mono+Linux as a solution but I
(unfortunately) need the server to host an Umbraco CMS instance which
apparently doesn't work well with Mono.

~~~
dillon
That's unfortunate, but I understand. If you go to Microsoft's developer page
they have a good list of potential Hosts that you can use. I'm sure if
Microsoft advertises for them then they are a good choice.

There is also Amazon, <http://aws.amazon.com/windows/>.

I found this on the internet, <http://kevinfitzgerald.net/articles/umbraco-
and-mono.htm> and I am sure you have seen it too. Mono's beta 3.0 release
looks promising, once it hits stable there is a good chance Umbraco will be
less painful to use.

